# How I look ahead on Square-1



## cuberarun (Sep 12, 2014)

*my square-1 lookahead*


*during inspection:*
plan cube shape.try to do cube shape as two gen as possible. plan to force good CO cases.

*during cube shape:*
track corners. force good CO cases.

*during CO:*
try to skip EO or force good EO cases.predict D-layer CP.learning AO may be helpful for some cases(i don't use it).


*during EO:*
all my EO cases preserve CP so i check U-layer CP.sometimes i try to predict the permutation.

*during CP:*
i use a lot of techniques in this step.*parity CP:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6u3ur2otuE

*preserving EP during CP:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0joCviTxT8M

*full permutation:*http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?15855-Square-1-1-look-Permutation

*forcing good Us:*http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?34147-Forcing-good-Us-in-Square-1-speedsolving

*predict EPs:*http://crunchatize.me/category/uncategorized/

during EP:
do it this way:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-EP-for-CP-parity-users&p=1012607#post1012607

cancel equator flips.predict ABF.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 12, 2014)

How fast are you now?


----------

